

How to create an online pitch deck - mmayernick
http://dressrush.com/blog/post/12506021124/dressrush-online-pitch-deck

======
ckhoo
Great find. Another awesome jQuery plugin!

------
AznHisoka
JQuery aside... don't you think your business model isn't sustainable.
Weddings are 1-time events.. noone buys wedding dresses regularly.

~~~
_pius
And yet somehow wedding dress stores and wedding planners all exist and are
profitable ...

~~~
AznHisoka
Yes, from branding and advertising. TheKnot works because it's become the "go
to" destination for brides to be.

Just saying the daily deal approach isn't the optimal way to leverage this
need. Daily deal approach is perfect for things you do buy regularly. Groupon
works because it pitches different types of deals you might use regularly.
Gilt works because it pitches different types of clothing every day.

------
skevvis
This is awesome! Thanks so much for sending this out!

------
daryn
Very cool, great job guys!

